# Bought a used CANON PS SX530 HS



## waitandhope123 (Feb 25, 2018)

It's in great condition, got it cheap too. The main thing I want to ask is how important is the protect filter, I just ordered one along with the 67mm adapter but never knew they existed till now. Do you guys think they're useful in normal situations like taking photos at lakes or ponds? That also leads me to ask about this polarizer lens, it's NOT CHEAP should I actually save up for this thing or what. I mean do you guys use them what's your opinion.

I have ordered an extra battery, LCD protector film, and that protective filter with it's adapter.

I have not looked at the settings to much on this camera but what the heck does ISO do? I'm really new to this stuff.


----------



## john.margetts (Feb 25, 2018)

You really need to get your hands on a manual for your camera. It will explain all the basics and perhaps a bit more.

Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 25, 2018)

Not a bad bridge camera. Have a similar Fujifim. (Check my signature) Got me started and keep it around for vacations or traveling light. The extra battery and screen protector is a good idea. Can't help with protective filters. Don't own any. The general consensus around here is they're unnecessary. Others can jump in on the polarizer. They can be useful in certain situations.

ISO is the sensitivity of your image sensor. It's a good idea to read your manual. Then read it again. Seriously. If it didn't come with one, here's a link. Save it.

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/6/0300017416/02/pssx530hs-cu2-en.pdf


----------



## SCraig (Feb 25, 2018)

Start with the tutorials on This Site.

Lens protective filters are a huge topic of disagreement here.  Some swear by them, others swear at them, most in the middle.  I use them sometimes but not all the time.  Great thing about them that people tend to forget is that they come off just about as easily as they go on so they aren't permanent.

ISO, as mentioned, is the sensitivity of your image sensor.  Good tutorial on it on the site I linked above.

You don't especially NEED a polarizing filter (not lens) but they can dramatically improve images, especially landscapes.


----------

